
The alarming rise of female genital mutilation in America - Mz
http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/11/health/female-genital-mutilation-fgm-explainer-trnd/index.html
======
judah
This article doesn't mention the fact that a vast majority of FGM cases are
carried out in Islamic theocracies and Islamic communities abroad.

The article rightfully points out that "no religious texts require FGM." But
it neglects to mention that Islam's Hadith does indeed mention FGM, and
according to that Hadith, Mohammed permitted it saying, "Yes, it is allowed.
Come closer so I can teach you: if you cut, do not overdo it, because it
brings more radiance to the face, and it is more pleasant for the husband."

This is used in several Islamic nations to justify the practice, and is why
FGM cases are overwhelmingly Muslim cases.

Why does this article omit this information?

The article mentions rising cases of FGM in Minnesota. As a Minnesotan, the
reason is apparent: our state has been a home for Somali immigrants to the
United States, an overwhelming majority of which are Muslims who support FGM.

Again, the article omits this information, and instead tries to give the
impression that FGM is equally practiced between Islam and other world
religions.

------
gigatexal
I'm dumbfounded that this still happens in 2017. And not only that I feel a
terrible sense of hopelessness for the millions of women (of all ages) who
might be subject to this right now. How do countries change the minds of
cultures to end such barbaric practices?

~~~
belorn
By taking a hard stance on mutilation of children of any gender for the sake
of religion.

